# Urgent, about AI



## isittoolate (Jul 31, 2012)

I never added her family on fb and I did last night to ask if they needed any financial help an to offer my condolences. 

She lives in a very small town basically in the middle of nowhere.

She isn't dead. Rumours spread like wildfire all over her facebook and there was a lot of drama and bashing and people on there was basically spreading around that she killed herself.


Here is what happened and this is from her parents:

AI was having a very hard time and she had one of those dark times ifywim...she told her parents how she was feeling and basically asked them to admit her into crisis counseling. She has been gone since the night of the 20th.but she did get to spend thanksgiving with family.

Her family deactiviated her fb because of all of the drama and rumours and they also stayed off fb because AI didnt want anyone to know she was in such a dark place, they said she was embarassed and the family and select people knew where she was.

Thats why there wasnt a fb memorial or anything like that.

The worst part about it is that her toxic cousin(this is from them) was the one telling everyone that she died.




But she didn't.



Apparently she is still very depressed, but she is getting better, she is just in a place where there is counseling.


She can only respond to email and everyone can pm for her email adress if they want to email her.

I want to say im sorry to everyone for making everyone think she was gone...i really did think that...but thats only what i saw from facebook.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you so, so much for the update!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG -- this is so amazingly wonderful!!! Thank you!


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

GREAT news !

Where is the original separation thread ?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I think she deleted it a while back.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you...this is the best update I've ever read on here.She knew what she had to do and didn't quit...God bless her and help her.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

is AI a person here ? 

Happy she is doing well !


----------



## isittoolate (Jul 31, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/52845-ais-blog-journal.html


I think this is her original journal...


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

F#% YEAH! 

Man I was so upset. 

So very very glad to hear this. Thank you so much for letting us know!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

isittoolate said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/52845-ais-blog-journal.html
> 
> 
> I think this is her original journal...


Thanks -- I forgot that she'd had multiple threads.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you for letting us know, im glad she is getting the help she needs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news! So glad. Hope she gets help and gets better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

This is wonderful news!! I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

AI if you end up reading this there's absolutely nothing to be ashamed of. We want the best for you. You did great letting your parents know


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Big hugs to AI. If help is needed at all don't hesitate to ask... I will help where I can.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Such great news 

Thank you so much for the update


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

thank god !!!! i cried myself asleep last night, thank you soooooo much & if you talk or see her please tell her that we all love her very much & hoping for her inner peace to shine through !!!


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh. This is the greatest news...ever. Thanks so much for the update. 

AI is one smart cookie. It takes a lot of self awareness to know when to seek help. ....and I thought of strength. I admire her....a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

:') :')

Totally awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

